# Japanese hand tool brands



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Tajima hand saws and knives.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

im curious about whats on the market too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzuki-ya, Hida, Ko-ken, Kyoto, and Keiba are well made handtools of quality steel.

Not sure where you would be able to buy them in the US though.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Stop 'em at the 38th parallel, blast those yellow reds to hell!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Stop 'em at the 38th parallel, blast those yellow reds to hell!


Racist! I happen to have family in Japan!


----------



## rankin (Apr 14, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Suzuki-ya, Hida, Ko-ken, Kyoto, and Keiba are well made handtools of quality steel.
> 
> Not sure where you would be able to buy them in the US though.


Thanks, m80. I've been buying most of my tools online for a while. It's tougher for Japanese stuff though, unless you want to pay absurd shipping rates.



LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Stop 'em at the 38th parallel, blast those yellow reds to hell!


Wrong yellows, friend.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

rankin said:


> Thanks, m80. I've been buying most of my tools online for a while. It's tougher for Japanese stuff though, unless you want to pay absurd shipping rates.


You're welcome. We have had issues mailing things both ways due to costs so I can appreciate what shipping tools would run.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

rankin said:


> Wrong yellows, friend.


"Originally Posted by LawnGuyLandSparky 
Stop 'em at the 38th parallel, blast those yellow reds to hell!"

Give him a little slack, he's a lib from NY and just thinks he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Stop 'em at the 38th parallel, blast those yellow reds to hell!


Booo hisss

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

rankin said:


> I am interested in purchasing hand tools from the land of the rising sun, particularly pliers. Why? I own plenty of stuff made in the USofA and Germany, and wanted to branch out a bit. Also it's my money so
> 
> I've searched through the forums and looked into some of the brands mentioned. Ended up ordering the Engineer Inc PD 08s:
> 
> ...


Cool, def let us know. The pics shown don't look like there are any design modifications though. I'm not sure I'd be interested enough in Thier metallurgy skills to pay extra shipping. Glad you are doing it 

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> Cool, def let us know. The pics shown don't look like there are any design modifications though. I'm not sure I'd be interested enough in Thier metallurgy skills to pay extra shipping. Glad you are doing it
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Their metallurgy is great for knife blades and saws. That is a huge factor in their woodworking tools.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

I like Gyokucho carpentry saws, but not as much as Veritas, Flinn, or Disston. Pull saws are not as natural for me, but the Gyokucho are high quality. I really like the quality and value of most German tools. 



> Also it's my money so


If American tool companies would provide better quality and value there would be no reason to look at alternatives. Are you listening de-Klein (in quality)? Or is it in-Klein (in price)? Maybe re-Klein (on your former reputation)? Made in the USA Kleinese?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Corysan said:


> I like Gyokucho carpentry saws, but not as much as Veritas, Flinn, or Disston. Pull saws are not as natural for me, but the Gyokucho are high quality. I really like the quality and value of most German tools.
> 
> 
> 
> If American tool companies would provide better quality and value there would be no reason to look at alternatives. Are you listening de-Klein (in quality)? Or is it in-Klein (in price)? Maybe re-Klein (on your former reputation)? Made in the USA Kleinese?


I have few new Klein tools because the older ones still work just fine.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

rankin said:


> I am interested in purchasing hand tools from the land of the rising sun, particularly pliers. Why? I own plenty of stuff made in the USofA and Germany, and wanted to branch out a bit. Also it's my money so
> 
> I've searched through the forums and looked into some of the brands mentioned. Ended up ordering the Engineer Inc PD 08s:
> 
> ...


The pump pliers pictured above look like knuckle busters for sure.
They look so cheap. Looks like they would slip real easy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> The pump pliers pictured above look like knuckle busters for sure.
> They look so cheap. Looks like they would slip real easy.




:thumbsup: That type joint is normally slip prone and no where near as rugged as channel lock type.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> I have few new Klein tools because the older ones still work just fine.


I used to love Klein. They were a no BS company that made excellent tools at a fair price. When they hit the big box stores they went the way of Black and Decker. Their pliers are still some of the best, but $35 plus for a pair of lineman's pliers? I have had problems with their screwdrivers being too soft or brittle. The newer rubber gets disgustingly gummy around oil too. Ends up looking like a black cigar.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Corysan said:


> I used to love Klein. They were a no BS company that made excellent tools at a fair price. When they hit the big box stores they went the way of Black and Decker. Their pliers are still some of the best, but $35 plus for a pair of lineman's pliers? I have had problems with their screwdrivers being too soft or brittle. The newer rubber gets disgustingly gummy around oil too. Ends up looking like a black cigar.


I always thought they were good tools but over priced. I've only owned a few over the last decades because of it. I do however see my workmates routinely trying to get their screwdrivers replaced be cause the tip has snapped off.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> I always thought they were good tools but over priced. I've only owned a few over the last decades because of it. I do however see my workmates routinely trying to get their screwdrivers replaced be cause the tip has snapped off.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


When I started out their tools were middle of the road on price. Their specialty stuff they made for poco and teleco use was expensive. But those things lasted forever almost.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When I started out their tools were middle of the road on price. Their specialty stuff they made for poco and teleco use was expensive. But those things lasted forever almost.


Interesting, it may be a case of them being too expensive for me at the time I first saw them and then decades of cognitive dissonance. 

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

I like to use FELO screwdrivers for industrial use, they seem to not deteriorate from oil and grime as bad as most of the black rubber clad yellow plastic screwdrivers out there. I won't use the FELO drivers in resi work bescause those tools tend to grow legs and some apprentice or another has a growing tool supply at home. 

The Jap stuff I have is all for precision work on wood and electronics, don't know that I'd buy them for career tools.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

I forgot to mention Shinwa measuring tools are awesome, and Mitutoyo is a go to brand for machinists who don't want the price but do want the quality of Starrett.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Stop 'em at the 38th parallel, blast those yellow reds to hell!


Korea? Does LG make tools?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

rankin said:


> I am interested in purchasing hand tools from the land of the rising sun, particularly pliers. Why? I own plenty of stuff made in the USofA and Germany, and wanted to branch out a bit. Also it's my money so
> 
> I've searched through the forums and looked into some of the brands mentioned. Ended up ordering the Engineer Inc PD 08s:
> 
> ...


I have found the best knives for my wife are usually Japanese. They are just a bit of a smaller scale for her hands. German knives are nice but a bit on the masculine scale. 
I would think that if Donald Trump were in the trade, he would need smaller scale tools for the size of his hands.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Makes me wonder why Japan hasn't become well known for hand-tools like Europe, when both are known for their vehicle manufacturing. Maybe because Europe is known for hand-made craftsmanship (watches come to mind).

Only notable Japanese brand I can think of is Mitutoyo, they're somewhat of the gold standard for calipers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> Makes me wonder why Japan hasn't become well known for hand-tools like Europe, when both are known for their vehicle manufacturing. Maybe because Europe is known for hand-made craftsmanship (watches come to mind).
> 
> Only notable Japanese brand I can think of is Mitutoyo, they're somewhat of the gold standard for calipers.


Few Japanese handtools are exported.


----------

